# Any turf grass guru's here?



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

My cool season lawn (mostly bluegrass) has been plagued by Bermuda grass and is getting worse each season. 

Any suggestions how to resolve it? My lawn was the best in the neighborhood and has become garbage over the past 4 years.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

philcav7 said:


> My cool season lawn (mostly bluegrass) has been plagued by Bermuda grass and is getting worse each season. Any suggestions how to resolve it? My lawn was the best in the neighborhood and has become garbage over the past 4 years.


There is a product made that keeps the Bermuda grass dormant but it has to be applied constantly. Mine got so bad that this ended up having to happen.

Kill lawn and reseed is prob your only option. 

ATTACH]120628[/ATTACH]


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I almost went with artificial turf for that same reason .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I did go with artificial grass in my backyard. This turf is 8 years old


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

philcav7 said:


> My cool season lawn (mostly bluegrass) has been plagued by Bermuda grass and is getting worse each season.
> 
> Any suggestions how to resolve it? My lawn was the best in the neighborhood and has become garbage over the past 4 years.



I'm paying a pro to take care of my herbicide/fertilizer treatments. I was dumping the same amount of money doing it myself. 

Same money and nice lawn = no headaches :thumbsup:

Good luck

Mike............how do you clean dog crap off that stuff :whistling


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Cali that lawn looks great ,how's the smell........heard it give's off a plastic smell when it get's hot .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Eaglei said:


> Cali that lawn looks great ,how's the smell........heard it give's off a plastic smell when it get's hot .


It's a rubber smell. They used to use granulated rubber but they don't use that on residential anymore. I believe is still being used in sports fields though. The smell went away long ago on mine.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I'm paying a pro to take care of my herbicide/fertilizer treatments. I was dumping the same amount of money doing it myself.
> 
> Same money and nice lawn = no headaches :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I'm about at the same point. I don't have time for it, like I used to. I enjoyed it, but I just have too much on my plate. 


BCC, I tried apply aclaim a few times( if that's what your referring to) and it did nothing. Perhaps mine is too far gone. 

This is what I used to have, now it's much thinner hand about 40% covered with Bermuda. Looks like sh!t now. It used to be perfect.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What type of grass is that?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> What type of grass is that?


I believe it's a variety of kentucky bluegrass.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> What type of grass is that?


It's been about 6 years since planted but I believe it was: midnight, moonlight slt, and something like blue star or blue moon...

The front was all kbg, the back and side yard had some fescue and ryes mixed as well... Kbg has a higher water need and I didn't want to water my back yard.


Edit: BCC did you have issues with Bermuda coming back afterwards? I don't want to deal with this again.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

philcav7 said:


> It's been about 6 years since planted but I believe it was: midnight, moonlight slt, and something like blue star or blue moon... The front was all kbg, the back and side yard had some fescue and ryes mixed as well... Kbg has a higher water need and I didn't want to water my back yard. Edit: BCC did you have issues with Bermuda coming back afterwards? I don't want to deal with this again.


Lawn is still currently like in picture. I will let you know next summer 
I'm sure it will be back


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

philcav7 said:


> My cool season lawn (mostly bluegrass) has been plagued by Bermuda grass and is getting worse each season.
> 
> Any suggestions how to resolve it? My lawn was the best in the neighborhood and has become garbage over the past 4 years.


I'm also at the point of killing and reseeding our lawn due to bermuda, but I missed the window of opportunity this year. Instead, I seeded two weeks ago (tall fescue) for the time being. It's difficult to eradicate, so no easy answer. If you try to pull it, it multiplies since the rhizomes redouble their efforts. You might want to call your "cooperative extension" up there for some localized advice.
http://extension.psu.edu/counties

http://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/home-lawns


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I didn't see much on Bermuda in the PA links. Try the Virginia extension, or this website (an excellent radio show, too):

http://www.radiogardensense.com/


----------

